# Moxidectin 0.1%



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Mite and wormer, anyone used it in mice or come into contact with it at all?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Would not recommend using it on mice at all, getting the dosage correct per animal weight is bad enough as overdosing may have really bad adverse effects to the point of sterility.

If you were to use it you would need to dilute the solution to match the animals weight 0.1% is designed for animals weighing 3 LBS.

Works just as good as ivermectin but with a more severe skin irritation initially for the mice.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

pro-petz said:


> Would not recommend using it on mice at all, getting the dosage correct per animal weight is bad enough as overdosing may have really bad adverse effects to the point of sterility.
> 
> If you were to use it you would need to dilute the solution to match the animals weight 0.1% is designed for animals weighing 3 LBS.
> 
> Works just as good as ivermectin but with a more severe skin irritation initially for the mice.


Thank you for your opinion on this, it was just something i stumbled across while on ebay.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

you would be better buying the ivermectin as not as many ill effects but still has the same results and easier for getting the dilution right


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

pro-petz said:


> you would be better buying the *ivermectin* as not as many ill effects but still has the same results and easier for getting the dilution right


It's what i have been using =D


----------

